# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS2] ps2 δεν παίζει το cd

## lepouras

καλήμερα παλικάρια. 
μου έφερε ένας ξάδερφος ένα playstation 2 τσιπαρισμενο 2 και χρόνια και δεν του παίζει το cd. 
από ένα άνοιγμα στο καπάκι είδα ότι το λέιζερ κινείτε και ψάχνει κανονικά αλλά στο τέλος βγάζει μήνυμα data eror.
είναι κάποια βλάβη που είναι γνωστή και το παθαίνουν κάποια στιγμή ?
αν χρειάζεται τίποτα   reflow μάλλον το ξεχνάω (αν και έχω σταθμό) διοτι δεν είναι τον δυνατοτήτων μου. αξίζει τον κόπο ή είναι ασύμφορη η επισκευή? 
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> καλήμερα παλικάρια. 
> μου έφερε ένας ξάδερφος ένα playstation 2 τσιπαρισμενο 2 και χρόνια και δεν του παίζει το cd. 
> από ένα άνοιγμα στο καπάκι είδα ότι το λέιζερ κινείτε και ψάχνει κανονικά αλλά στο τέλος βγάζει μήνυμα data eror.
> είναι κάποια βλάβη που είναι γνωστή και το παθαίνουν κάποια στιγμή ?
> αν χρειάζεται τίποτα   reflow μάλλον το ξεχνάω (αν και έχω σταθμό) διοτι δεν είναι τον δυνατοτήτων μου. αξίζει τον κόπο ή είναι ασύμφορη η επισκευή? 
> ευχαριστώ.


Απο οσο ξερω ολα τα τσιπαρισμενα το παθαινουν καποια στιγμη.Νομιζω οτι καιγεται το τσιπακι που βαζουν.

----------


## lepouras

οπότε τι κάνουμε μετά, χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο την θήκη του καφέ? :Lol: 
και πάει ανακύκλωση(του εργαστηρίου μου)? :Biggrin:

----------


## dejavu

Αρα οπου να ναι ερχεται και σε μενα :Sad:  :Unsure:

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Αρα οπου να ναι ερχεται και σε μενα


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45597

αυτο νομιζω παρουσιαζαν.Για κανε μια ερευνα αν αξιζει να φτιαχτει.

----------


## lepouras

Βασίλη σ΄ευχαριστώ. το διάβασα και αυτό αλλά δεν ολοκλήρωσε το παλικάρι αν τελικά έφταιγε το λέιζερ ή κάτι άλλο.
και δεν μας είπε αν ήταν και τσιπαρισμενο.

----------

